# Ghostbusters: il trailer del reboot. In italia dal 28 luglio 2016.



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Marzo 2016)

E' da pochi giorni on line il primo trailer del reboot del famosissimo franchise "Ghostbusters". 
Protagoniste 4 donne, che dovranno salvare il mondo dall'attacco dei fantasmi. Il trailer è stato accolto da un generale malessere e da critiche diffuse dalla maggior parte dei fans, molto delusi dalla scelta del cast e dall'impatto trash/parodistico che suscitano le immagini. 

Il film uscirà in Italia il 28 luglio 2016. Negli USA invece due settimane prima.

Trailer nel secondo post.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Marzo 2016)

Se proprio volevano fare un reboot con nuovi attori potevano e dovevano pensare a qualcosa di diverso... ad esempio Jim Carrey nel ruolo di Bill Murray secondo me sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2016)

A giudicare dal trailer, il film non è pensato per i fan dei vecchi Ghostbusters. Hanno preso la vena comica dei recenti film di supereroi e l'hanno estremizzata.
Probabilmente non se la sono sentita di sfidare l'originale sullo stesso piano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Marzo 2016)

4 donne


----------



## Il Genio (7 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' da pochi giorni on line il primo trailer del reboot del famosissimo franchise "Ghostbusters".
> Protagoniste 4 donne, che dovranno salvare il mondo dall'attacco dei fantasmi. Il trailer è stato accolto da un generale malessere e da critiche diffuse dalla maggior parte dei fans, molto delusi dalla scelta del cast e dall'impatto trash/parodistico che suscitano le immagini.
> 
> Il film uscirà in Italia il 28 luglio 2016. Negli USA invece due settimane prima.
> ...




Non guardo neanche il trailer per rispetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2016)

Il trailer fa veramente schifo.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Marzo 2016)

Perché??? Che senso ha sta schifezza? Era davvero necessario stuprare il ricordo di due film che son stati delle icone degli 80's? 



Spero che nessuno che sia anche solo minimamente collegato ai due film originali abbia dato il minimo contributo a questa boiata.

Ora capisco perché il buon Harold Ramis ha deciso di lasciare prematuramente questa valle di lacrime


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2016)

Ma poi dal trailer si vede che c'è dell'umorismo di bassissima lega, non sembra nemmeno divertente.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2016)

sembra monnezza allo stato puro.


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2016)

Tra l'altro non vorrei sbagliare ma qui sono due scrittrici di libri e due personaggi staccati, nell'originale oltre allo stereotipo degli scienziati "pazzi" e snobbati (qui però almeno non hanno messo che sono supermodelle....se la Nargi vi parla di UFO o fantasmi provate voi a snobbarla o deriderla) li avevamo tutti e tre compagni di studi con Winston che veniva da fuori e serviva come punto di riferimento con la realtà.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se proprio volevano fare un reboot con nuovi attori potevano e dovevano pensare a qualcosa di diverso... ad esempio Jim Carrey nel ruolo di Bill Murray secondo me sarebbe stato perfetto.



Per me meglio nel ruolo di Aykroyd, Peter pur essendo spesso poco serio è troppo "composto", Ray è più "esaltato" e infantile perciò le smorfie di Carrey ci starebbero benissimo.


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2016)

E' al livello di questo


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2016)

```
https://www.lastampa.it/2016/03/10/spettacoli/perch-in-rete-tutti-odiano-il-nuovo-ghostbusters-e-non-dovrebbero-6cVN5lGxTzwgLQS7GF1oTK/pagina.html
```


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2016)

Beh se erano delle bellone tutti quanti cominciavano a vedere i fantasmi e chiamarle anche quando non c'erano!


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2016)

Profonda delusione ragazzi...


----------

